# CES...so much to see!



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

I attended CES this year for the first time. It was quite an experience! Most of my interest surrounds that of car audio and then home stuff so the majority of the pictures are of car audio but some good stuff for home as well :bigsmile:


Stepping into the show for the first time.









The Kenwood cars....hot! Someone stretched the budget this year BIGTIME!


























































Cerwin Vega has a new shallow mount coming out very soon. Looked fantastic IMO. No idea how it sounds but it's interesting to see the innovation that some companies are coming up with. Having the motor in the front of the cone makes perfect sense for a shallow mount.

















Memphis Shallow Mount (available for sale already)










The only things interesting at the Cadence booth.


































This car did a 181.2db. The owner, Bill talked to me for a while. He was all smiles and was really proud of the car. I told him that I was VERY surprised that the car posted such good numbers after peeking in and only seeing two subs.
Goes to show you what PROPER design and planning can yield!


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

The GF "shipping manager" in front of the amazing LG booth/acreage. They win best booth of the year in my book; it was awesome. 









Check the video...


They had a few things that interested me. LED TV's thinner than the width of a cigarette and Network Storage for your house. Up to 8TB of storage with RAID5 capabilities and available blueray drive. I know the network storage idea for the home isn't new but it was to me. I'd be interested in something like this for sure.










































The 3D TV wasn't all that impressive IMO. Good concept but a lot of refining to go. Oh yeah, and if you bought a 120hz LCD recently you're already behind....480hz. THAT JUST HAPPENED! :gulp:









LG also had a prototype speaker setup they are working on. The tweeter and midrange should look familiar. I believe they're both from scanspeak.



























Microsoft had a cool stand. I wasn't aware of DLNA enabled devices. Basically, you can control/stream to these devices over your home network. Music, video, and pictures. I'll be looking for DLNA enablement for my next HT receiver for sure. If it hasn't already, I'd expect DLNA to become a staple feature in ALL of home theater appliances very soon.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Very cool pictures, Steven! Thanks for sharing those with us. No matter how many times I see beautiful Italian cars, I still drool over them. Living here in Southern California I get tons and tons of chances to see them, almost on a daily basis, but it still is just as big a treat to see them!


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

My favorite things of the show were the Kenwood cars, the thin LED TV and the home network storage unit. 

Also, Atlantic Technologies had a fantastic set of home towers that I liked a lot. I was the only one in the room that knew right off what made them special. They were a pair of little 4.5" drivers with a tweeter per cabinet; flat down to 29hz. I could tell the port ratio was not a BR and there was some magic going on. I asked the guy at the booth and he said I was right on. It's a TL, BR, horn hybrid that actually filters out the bad harmonics as it enhances bass. They were wonderful. The picture didn't really come out though as the room lighting was poor.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm really jealous. I spent a lot of time trying to justify going. I had to settle for AES instead. Not nearly as much fun! Thanks for the writeup!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Great pix, thanks for sharing.


----------

